# harmony when did that happen?



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

anyoine notice that lately in the car stereo foum there havent been any aruments and 95% of postshave either been an inquirie or a helpfull post? the other 5% however was a post where some take it upon themself to call out another member who is foolish, anyway i just noticed the amount of bitching in this forum has dropped alot, i know cause i was one of the main bitchers.


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

I like how you try to take a "nameless" shot at me calling out s10laying.....blah blah blah.....

If you weren't a victim of his pointless, untruthful, attacking posts, then you were lucky. I'm sick of people running around saying that everyone here has shitty shit and his is the best.....

Next time you have a beef with me......don't be scared to mention my name.


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

On a more positive note....that is what this forum is supposed to be about anyway! I'm glad it has finally turned into that.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

actually i was bragging not complaining, there isnt another forum on this site with with this much,harmony. (cant think of another word for harmony ) :uh:


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

I hate all of you!!

Just kidding. :biggrin: I think what it is, is that one person has enough balls to say "I was wrong". Then others who find out there wrong follow the lead.

I love it. :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

yea its been good since this is a lowrider site and the knowledgable people about stereos here are very few.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

yep................


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

yeah its interesting


----------

